# Picasa 3



## RDH79 (Oct 18, 2011)

I downloaded this program hoping that I could lower the Pixel dimentions of some pictures. Does any one know if this is possible with this program?  I can change the size  but not the pixels.

Thanks
Rich H


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 18, 2011)

use irfanview.  it is much simpler to use and works well with a small footprint.

www.irfanview.com


----------



## alphageek (Oct 18, 2011)

In picasa, 

right around the "save" option in the file menu is an "export to folder" option.  In there, as you save a copy, you can chose "resize to" under the options and choose a different number of pixels (this is the long dimension if i recall correctly).


----------



## RDH79 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Dean & Michael. I got it to work.


----------

